# trying to open .nba nero back up file in mac OSX



## lilwonton (Mar 21, 2007)

My PC (windows XP) seems to have gotten some freaky virus, and itunes will no longer open, so I decided to back up all my music using Nero back it up, but now I can't seem to open these DVDs on the Mac. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to do this, or how should I back up my files again in a way Mac can understand?? Help!! :4-dontkno


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

.nba is a nero only format. the best thing is just to burn the files to the dvd as data dvds, not backup dvds. then the mac should see them just fine.


----------

